# The Staver Spring Steamup - April 2013



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, from Thursday to Sunday, live steam enthusiasts once again descended on Portland to share in the fun at The Staver Locomotive Works for their Spring Steamup.
I think that all had fun, despite a few glitches here and there.
I have two videos to share, the first is a two minute version for those of you who don't have time, or interest, to watch the full length eighteen minute one.
I hope that you enjoy watching as much as I enjoyed being there.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like some of them like old cars, too!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David

Excellent coverage of an outstanding steamup with wide variety of steam power (along with those other types of motive power). Thanks for the time and effort to post.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, that two minute one was fast. Cool woody there. How do you guys keep from running over each other. Do you need a traffic controller.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David. My son and I love watching videos like these. Keep them coming. Well done. We like tea though.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 29 Apr 2013 07:09 PM 
Wow, that two minute one was fast. Cool woody there. How do you guys keep from running over each other. Do you need a traffic controller. 
Not to say that it doesn't happen, but on the whole drivers at Stavers are very responsible.
You should keep you eye on the track ahead and make sure that you don't run into the train in front.
Most of the time you will run at the same time as similar type trains, so you can keep the same pace with sufficient distance between you.
However if a slower train enters the track, then things can back up a little.
Most of the time there will be only two or three trains on the 669 foot loop, so lots of room. 
Were you offering to be the 'traffic controller' next time?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Very well done David. I enjoyed the long version. Almost got whiplash on the short version. Nice to see all the familiar faces at this great event. I will try and make it to Portland next year. Thanks for posting the videos. All the best, Peter.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video David!! Thanks for allowing those of us who could not attend to "attend!"


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. Nice layout for live steam.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks David


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Neil sure was running after that Aster, or was he running FROM someone? Later in the video, it appears he was hiding from the camera. So maybe he was running from you David. Hehe.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Thank you for the video. I'm hoping to make one of Larry's great steam-ups at some point. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey David, Nice collection of great scenes from Portland. Thanks for sharing. Always enjoy your company there. Cheers to you buddy. K


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Kevin that was the most animated I have ever seen you in any video. Was it the brewskies making you jump around like that? Nice close-up by the way. I also liked your sheep train. Nice setup.








All the best, Peter.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

David, 

As always, great video! It made me feel as if I was there. I hope to see you guys at the Fall event. 

Mike 

PS The two minute version makes a wonderful inducement to watch the one of appropriate length! I never get bored or haven't the time to watch your videos.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

good job David 

jim


----------

